# Spraying H&C Sealer on Concrete Driveway with HVLP



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

Best way that you apply H&C Sealer on Driveways or sidewalks without getting lap lines with HVLP. Looking for inputs. Thanks.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

This place is turning into amateur hour.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Good luck buddy. I think you should bite the bullet and just use what us pros use... A 1" cut brush.


----------



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Good luck buddy. I think you should bite the bullet and just use what us pros use... A 1" cut brush.


hahahahaha true....true!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Seriously, an hvlp will hardly put enough material down to keep a wet edge. Use a roller already.


----------



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Seriously, an hvlp will hardly put enough material down to keep a wet edge. Use a roller already.


That's what I use but I had this guy at Sherwin Williams try and sell me a HVLP sprayer but I heard people complaining about lap lines. I am very good at rolling where there are no roller marks whats so ever but I almost bought it because it looked so nice sitting on the shelf shinning.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Use the right equipment for the right reasons. This is like asking what brush to use for lacquer.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I cant think of a much worse idea. After having spent all morning spraying oil primer on cabinets with hvlp, I had oil rage like neps. Or was it hvlp rage?


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Have you ever used an HVLP? You would be there forever and probably have an adverse effect... H&C is designed to penetrate the surface at least on the first coat (if I'm not mistaken) with the hvlp it will almost be going on the surface dry.... can u say disaster?


----------



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

RaleighPainter said:


> Have you ever used an HVLP? You would be there forever and probably have an adverse effect... H&C is designed to penetrate the surface at least on the first coat (if I'm not mistaken) with the hvlp it will almost be going on the surface dry.... can u say disaster?


I have used an HVLP Many times but this guy was trying to sell me on it with an H&C sealer product. I know that its a solvent based that dries so fast. So pumping it threw a HVLP would be crazy for me at least. I have heard and seen people doing it that came out with amazing results and also heard nothing but complaints about it from other people. I think a pro could make it look amazing because they know all the specs about HVLP..... perfect tip size, thinning it the right way with xylene, and getting the air pressure and amount of solvent spray right threw the tip. It just is a thing where some people are better than others in different sections of painting. Its just out of my comfort zone.:blink:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Are we talking about the xylene base? if so put it on with a thin nap roller.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

stevesonsiteservices said:


> I have used an HVLP Many times but this guy was trying to sell me on it with an H&C sealer product. I know that its a solvent based that dries so fast. So pumping it threw a HVLP would be crazy for me at least. I have heard and seen people doing it that came out with amazing results and also heard nothing but complaints about it from other people. I think a pro could make it look amazing because they know all the specs about HVLP..... perfect tip size, thinning it the right way with xylene, and getting the air pressure and amount of solvent spray right threw the tip. It just is a thing where some people are better than others in different sections of painting. Its just out of my comfort zone.:blink:


Your confusing a hvlp with an airless. This is retarded already.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Use the right equipment for the right reasons. This is like asking what brush to use for lacquer.


wow...ive been doin wrong for all these years,maybe i will buy a bulldog to apply lacquer from now on, note to self start buying lacquer in 55 gal drums. :thumbup: can i use a hvlp to spray block filler?


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> can i use a hvlp to spray block filler?


As long as it's gas powered.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

A preval would kill it.


----------



## coginthewheel (Feb 1, 2012)

a hvlp will work but only for stencil work for crisp lines when using solvent based H&C after you have rolled the base coat


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I do decks with an HVLP. Well technically its an HVLP. Flow rate is 1.5 gpm so definitely not a fine finishing pump. It works well with applying masonry sealers and stains also.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> I do decks with an HVLP. Well technically its an HVLP. Flow rate is 1.5 gpm so definitely not a fine finishing pump. It works well with applying masonry sealers and stains also.


Ok, I admit it...


----------



## TNpainter (Dec 7, 2011)

Christ thought was for pros have you seen this viscosity of block filler. Second to seal just get a 18" roller and if area is large enough a wheelbarrow to hold lots of material with the xylene based h c sealer thin first coat up to 40% for good penetration then cross roll second coat straight


----------



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> I do decks with an HVLP. Well technically its an HVLP. Flow rate is 1.5 gpm so definitely not a fine finishing pump. It works well with applying masonry sealers and stains also.


Thank you. I ended up buying a Titan 95 love the darn thing. Applied H&C Sealer base coat by rolling first and sprayed the final top coat thinning with xylene. Lets just say glass.:thumbup:


----------

